
Benchmarking Sentiment Analysis Algorithms - yarapavan
http://blog.algorithmia.com/2016/01/benchmarking-sentiment-analysis-algorithms/
======
brudgers
Social Sentiment AaaS:
[https://algorithmia.com/algorithms/nlp/SocialSentimentAnalys...](https://algorithmia.com/algorithms/nlp/SocialSentimentAnalysis)

NLP AaaS:
[https://algorithmia.com/algorithms/nlp/SentimentAnalysis](https://algorithmia.com/algorithms/nlp/SentimentAnalysis)

Standford NLP:
[http://stanfordnlp.github.io/CoreNLP/](http://stanfordnlp.github.io/CoreNLP/)

